# private plate / insurance problem



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys would be great full for some advise

my wife had an accident and the car has been taken away.
it has got private plate on it which isnt worth much just a huge sentimental value. 

it looks like its going to the scrap heap, i tried on line to take the number plate off the car but said "this registration number cannot be retained on line" 

says i got to send off the log book and a V317.

i have told the insurance we want to keep the plate they said no problem, but i dont want them trying to sell the plate back to me.

what would you guy think i should do?

many thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Send the log book etc off to the DVLA as the site says and it’ll come back to you on retention / your new motor and the original plate (I think that’s what happens now) will be reassigned to the broken car...

Hopefully your wife is all okay :thumb:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I had my car stolen last May and i can't get mine back for 12 months


----------



## Steven286 (Aug 18, 2013)

To put you mind at rest i don't think you will have an issue getting the plate back. My car went up inflames. I was able to attend a regional office of the DVLA and fill in some documentation (cant remember exactly what) but i got my plate on retention until I got a replacement vehicle.

Insurance company weren't involved at all.

Good luck


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you so much for replying guy. Top bunch of people.
ive filled out the V317 and will get it in the post in the morning with the log book and £80 quid.
Thanks again everyone:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

the_jj said:


> thank you so much for replying guy. Top bunch of people.
> ive filled out the V317 and will get it in the post in the morning with the log book and £80 quid.
> Thanks again everyone:thumb:


If I was you I would send away Monday on RM guaranteed next day it costs a £5 but it's separate from other mail unlike recorded it travels with normal mail with no tracking it's about £5:thumb:


----------

